
Insider trading has been rife on Wall Street, academics conclude - ALee
https://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21736561-one-study-suggests-insiders-profited-even-global-financial-crisis-another
======
pellucide
prev discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16353307](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16353307)

